
Why I periodically write about the elements on Wikipedia - The_ed17
https://blog.wikimedia.org/2017/03/21/why-i-elements/
======
MisterKent
So... Why?

The article didn't even answer their own question. Unless the answer is truly
just "because he enjoys it". Which doesn't make this very interesting. He
didn't even really get into what goes into writing a great Wikipedia article
or the review process.

Wikipedia's review process, and community is great. And their attention to
detail, and high standards for quality are part of the reason Wikipedia has
become such a great resource. This article addresses none of that.

